# another question



## hsvblondie428 (Dec 27, 2004)

Ok. If I had a 300zx (90-up) engine with aprox. 65k miles on it how much would someone expect to pay for it? And how much would it change depending on the mileage.....like if it had 75k miles on it what would be the price? Thanks for putting up with me ya'll! 

*~*lara*~*


----------



## NisMOFO (Jun 2, 2005)

i got my 94 n/a 300zx for 13,000 and the mileage was 65k.it was in excellent condition. the only problem was i had to replace the clutch and clutch slave but it was no problem. you can also get a price range by checking out www.autotrader.com and see what other dealer/private sellers sell their cars for.


----------



## hsvblondie428 (Dec 27, 2004)

thank you. but i was curious about just selling the engine. 

*~*lara*~*


----------



## NisMOFO (Jun 2, 2005)

is it a TT or an N/A?... if the mileage is gonna be that high the price would be around 1,200-1,350 fot the N/a. the TT would be around 1,550 to even 2,000.. i remember a guy i know that sold his TT engine for 17K and the mileage was 64K


----------



## hsvblondie428 (Dec 27, 2004)

17k?!? that is amazing. anyways its a n/a. thank you for the info!


----------

